# Ch Nitelite's Tommy Sneakers



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

As photographed by Lisa Croft-Elliott


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Wat a regal looking guy! Love the picture with the eye through the fence...


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Tommy is the puppy in the Forum Banner - just to the right of the word Retriever, looking left. Funny to see how he has grown up.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Wow! Beautiful! Stunning!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

He looks beautiful, Laura!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Tommy is quite the hunk!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

He is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What beautiful pictures!


----------



## Retrieverlover (Feb 8, 2010)

Again, I just love Squeaker


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

gorgeous! great photography, love the eye thru the fence. He's very regal looking.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Retrieverlover said:


> Again, I just love Squeaker


He likes you, too!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

I gasped when I saw these pictures! Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> gorgeous! great photography, love the eye thru the fence. He's very regal looking.


 
Thanks, but don't let the pictures fool ya - he's a silly GOOFBALL! :


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Pointgold said:


> Thanks, but don't let the pictures fool ya - he's a silly GOOFBALL! :


Hey may be a goofball, but he sure is a stunning one!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Boy, he is one hunka-hunka beautiful golden!!!! Great pics.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Wow, those are great! He's super dreamy!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Wow, wonderful pictures, handsome dog, stunning combination.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

This is the ***********? Wow, what a gorgeous fellow.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

What a hunk! Tommy is such a good looking boy! Fantastic pics, too.


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

love the fence pic.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Wow, he looks so grown up in these pics. The eye through the lattice is a great shot. He hides his goofball side very well.


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

Beautiful! He sure knows that he's a looker, doesn't he!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Stunning pictures of your handsome boy.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

MelMcGarry said:


> Beautiful! He sure knows that he's a looker, doesn't he!


Thank you. You know - I've had dogs that I am _sure _knew that they were "lookers". Tommy? Not so much. He's just sweet and silly and he "poses" and "struts" when we ask him to because he knows we want him to, and he wants to be a good boy.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Just Gorgeous!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Pointgold said:


> Thank you. You know - I've had dogs that I am _sure _knew that they were "lookers". Tommy? Not so much. He's just sweet and silly and he "poses" and "struts" when we ask him to because he knows we want him to, and he wants to be a good boy.


He sounds sweet - and you know, like he might be a good obedience dog next...... 

Absolutely gorgeous pictures - though I did grin about the artful arrangement behind the fence. I'm going to assume that wasn't intended to hide the zipper on his nose.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Megora said:


> He sounds sweet - and you know, like he might be a good obedience dog next......
> 
> Absolutely gorgeous pictures - though I did grin about the artful arrangement behind the fence. I'm going to assume that wasn't intended to hide the zipper on his nose.


 
It wasn't at all! lol Lisa LOVED his zipper! It was about his sweet look in his eyes.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Boy he's handsome. Somebody did a beautiful job of grooming him--and somebody else took beautiful pictures. Encore!


----------



## goldenbrowneyes (Nov 10, 2010)

He is stunning, zipper and all.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

you have a beautiful handsome boy.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Tommy is so handsome. He looks very regal and masculine in his photos but I do love the Peek a boo shot.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

What a good-lookin' boy! And those are beautiful shots of him, too.
It's hard to picture him being a goofball. He looks far too dignified and 'above' that kind of silliness.


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

He is so beautiful!!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

LifeOfRiley said:


> What a good-lookin' boy! And those are beautiful shots of him, too.
> It's hard to picture him being a goofball. He looks far too dignified and 'above' that kind of silliness.


 :bowrofl: He is SUCH a good actor! SILLY SILLY boy!


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

HUBBA HUBBA!!! Look at little zipper nosed Tommy! All full grown and insanely handsome.


----------

